# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  AKCIJA - Pregledavanje autosjedalica - 7. i 10. srpnja

## ivarica

*Udruga RODA organizira pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu* 

Provjerite da li je vaša autosjedalica pravilno postavljena! Kre

----------


## apricot

Srijeda, 7. srpnja 2004. 
17:00 
17:15 
17:30 
17:45 
18:00 
18:15 
18:30 
18:45 apricot
19:00 
19:15 
19:30 
19:45 


Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 
09:15 
09:30 
09:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 
10:45 
11:00 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45

----------


## Nani

Sorry što se guram u ovaj topic ali interesira me da li će isto možda biti organizirano u Rijeci.

----------


## Ancica

E Nani, da sam znala... Upravo sam se vratila iz Crikve  :Sad: 

Nista za sada.  Bar ne s moje strane (instruktorica).  Bas mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## kloklo

Supeeeer...ja se cijelo vrijeme bojim da to ne radimo kako treba jer su instrukcije do zla boga nejasno nacrtane, baš sam sretna zbog ove akcije, evo pišem se za srijedu u pola šest...jipiiiii  :D 

Srijeda, 7. srpnja 2004. 
17:00 
17:15 
17:30 kloklo
17:45 
18:00 
18:15 
18:30 
18:45 apricot 
19:00 
19:15 
19:30 
19:45 


Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 
09:15 
09:30 
09:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 
10:45 
11:00 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45

----------

Mi smo danas kupili novu sjedalicu za Karla, i kako je Ančica lijepo napisala negdje, dobro smo se oboje oznojili dok je nismo zakopčali...tako da pretpostavljam da je ok, ali za svaki slučaj se prijavljujemo i mi...

Srijeda, 7. srpnja 2004. 
17:00 anči
17:15 
17:30 kloklo
17:45 
18:00 
18:15 
18:30 
18:45 apricot 
19:00 
19:15 
19:30 
19:45 


Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 
09:15 
09:30 
09:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 
10:45 
11:00 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja imam jednu pomoćnu za eventualne prijevoze u drugom autu, ali ju ne znam uopće zavezati  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:  Neka stara Chiccova ... Ne znam ni dijete svezati u njoj.
Hvala unaprijed.

Srijeda, 7. srpnja 2004. 
17:00 anči 
17:15 
17:30 kloklo 
17:45 
18:00 
18:15 
18:30 
18:45 apricot 
19:00 
19:15 
19:30 
19:45 

Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 
09:15 
09:30 
09:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 
10:45 
11:00 Vrijeska
11:15 
11:30 
11:45

----------


## Nani

Ančica  :Sad: 
Some other time I hope.

----------


## ivarica

Postano: pon srp 05, 2004 11:23 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja imam jednu pomoćnu za eventualne prijevoze u drugom autu, ali ju ne znam uopće zavezati   Neka stara Chiccova ... Ne znam ni dijete svezati u njoj. 
Hvala unaprijed. 

Srijeda, 7. srpnja 2004. 
17:00 anči 
17:15 
17:30 kloklo 
17:45 
18:00 
18:15 
18:30 
18:45 apricot 
19:00 
19:15 
19:30 
19:45 

Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 
09:15 
09:30 
09:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 VedranaV
10:45 
11:00 Vrijeska 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45

----------


## erika

ja dakle moram biti točno, ali ću doći u pet, možda se anči zamijeni sa mnom  :Embarassed:  , jer u šest moram biti na drugom mjestu podržavati prijateljicu!!!

Srijeda, 7. srpnja 2004. 
17:00 anči 
17:15 erika
17:30 kloklo 
17:45 
18:00 
18:15 
18:30 
18:45 apricot 
19:00 
19:15 
19:30 
19:45 

Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 
09:15 
09:30 
09:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 VedranaV 
10:45 
11:00 Vrijeska 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45

----------


## apricot

Srijeda, 7. srpnja 2004. 
17:00 anči 
17:15 erika 
17:30 kloklo 
17:45 
18:00 apricot
18:15 
18:30 
18:45
19:00 
19:15 
19:30 
19:45 

Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 
09:15 
09:30 
09:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 VedranaV 
10:45 
11:00 Vrijeska 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45

----------


## Ancica

erika, bit cu ja tamo prije pet pa se mozda uguras ispred anci :D

----------

Ne moraš se žurit, paše mi i da se mijenjamo... :D

----------


## Mamita

la la ništa samo da malo podignem topic možda se još neko prijavi

----------


## Matilda

Bilo bi dobro da se tako nešto oragnizira i za sjedalice na biciklu. Više me je strah kad je vozim na biciklu, nego u autu.

----------


## Fortuna

Srijeda, 7. srpnja 2004. 
17:00 anči 
17:15 erika 
17:30 kloklo 
17:45 
18:00 
18:15 
18:30 
18:45 apricot 
19:00 suncica al mozda okasni koji minut zbog maloga. 
19:15 
19:30 
19:45

----------


## kloklo

Evo mi se vratili doma  :D 
Na moje veliko olakšanje, teta Ančica je digla palac gore kad je pregledala kak je vežem i dobro sam sve shvatila i pravilno okrenula vražju stvar  :Laughing:  samo bumo još naručili H-kopču i sve bu super čvrsto i che-che...

Huh, odahnula sam  8) 

Hvala ti Ančice, puno ti hvala na trudu i vremenu

----------

Mi isto stigli doma...princip smo skužili al nam je Ančica pokazala da se to treba malo jače zategnut...e koje akrobacije žena radi, ja sam plakala od smijeha kad nam se popela i kleknula u autosjedalicu :D 

Mislim da će i fotkica bit pa ćete vidit kako to izgleda :D

----------


## kloklo

E, fakat..jadna Ančica se sto put preznojila danas dok nam je svima učvrstila sjedalice  :D zgubila je barem dve kile  :Laughing:  

I meni se čini da generalno svi kužimo princip ali ne i koliku količinu energije treba utrošiti da se to faaaaaaaaaaaakat dobro učvrsti  :wink:

----------


## Ancica

Ma bilo mi je super!!!  Fakat, principe kuzite samo treba to bolje zategnut  :Smile:   Al sad znate kolko :D  

Ma hvala svima da ste dosli, meni je bilo super za vidjet koliko vam je stalo da vam djeca budu sigurna u vozilu i kad smo namjestili njihove autosjedalice da to i omogucimo barem s te strane.  

Bilo mi je jako lijepo druzit se sa svima (iako je bilo popraceno stenjanjem i gruntanjem :D).

Ja bih opet!!!  Ah, da, i budem - u subotu :D

----------


## Nani

Dođi u Rijeku, pleaseeeee!! I mi bi malo pomoći i provjere.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Ancice, prava si majstorica od zanata!
Još kad ti pošaljem fotku na kojoj se vidi kako si se s MM "valjala" po zadnjem sjedalu :D

----------


## emily

Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 
09:15 emily
09:30 
09:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 VedranaV 
10:45 
11:00 Vrijeska 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45

----------


## erika

Moja je sjedalica u svom prvobitnom stanju zaradila ravno nula bodova za sigurnost  :Embarassed:  

ali moje majčisko srce je to predosjećalo pa sam u sred totalno zbrzanog dana uspjela doći, zbzati sve prisutne i HVALA ancice!!!

Malo smo kasnili s početkom jer smo pametnjakovići čekali na parkingu pored a ne ispred vrtića, a vjerovali ili ne, na tom parkingu je bio sparkan crni kombi njemačke registracije na kojoj je pisalo RO-DA 75 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Pak sam si mislila da je to neki znak, doduše nema ljudi, ali ima auto, ne :?

----------


## Ancica

Joj erika, tak mi je zal da smo te tak nabrzaka morali poslozit a jos vise kaj si trosila ti dragocjeno vrijeme cekajuci iza ugla  :Sad: 

Jel mozes navratit u subotu da provjerimo jel smo to dobro napravili?  A ima i VedranaV istu autosjedalicu pa mozda isto mozemo nesto iskemijat sa uputstvima?

Mozda (al neznam jel ce ivarica biti tamo u subotu), da stavimo rodin mob tu pa da se moze nazvati ako ima kakvih problema ili kakvih promjena planova (od strane onih koji dolaze)?

----------


## larmama

Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 
09:15 emily 
09:30 larmama
09:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 VedranaV 
10:45 
11:00 Vrijeska 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45

----------


## larmama

Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 
09:15 emily 
09:30 larmama
09:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 VedranaV 
10:45 
11:00 Vrijeska 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45

----------


## Maja

Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 Maja
09:15 emily 
09:30 larmama 
09:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 VedranaV 
10:45 
11:00 Vrijeska 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45

----------


## apricot

Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 Maja 
09:15 emily 
09:30 larmama 
09:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 VedranaV 
10:45 Ana, Goran i Petar (11 mjeseci), (nisu sa Foruma)
11:00 Vrijeska 
11:15 
11:30 
11:45

----------


## apricot

Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 Maja 
09:15 emily 
09:30 larmama 
09:45 
10:00 
10:15 
10:30 VedranaV 
10:45 Ana, Goran i Petar (11 mjeseci), (nisu sa Foruma) 
11:00 Vrijeska 
11:15 Anica i Maja (mjesec i pol`), nisu sa Foruma
11:30 
11:45

----------


## ms. ivy

a mi ne možemo doći.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ancica

ms. ivy, a zakaj, ste vec na moru tad?  ili niste u zagrebu?

----------


## Ines

ja cu se samo pohvalit da je meni gdja inspektorica 8)  pregledala sjedalicu prek veze i da sam jako ponosna na nas auto i mm-a i njegovu sposobnost citanja uputa.  :Laughing:  

hvala, ancice jos jednom!!!!!!!!

sad idem na more pjevajuci... :D

----------


## Ines

dizem :D

----------


## ms. ivy

mm i auto nisu u zg :wink:

----------


## Ancica

ms. ivy, bas mi je zal.  mozda nekom drugom prilikom?

----------


## ms. ivy

pa zamisli kak se potrefilo!   :Evil or Very Mad:  možda drugi put... ali hvala ti ko da jesi!  :D

----------


## ttiinnaa

...malo ću skrenut s teme...Koja je razlika između oznake na sjedalici E1 i E2?

----------


## Ancica

ttiinnaa, ne mogu ti pomoci o razlici izmedu E1 i E2.

Ono sto trebas paziti pri nabavci autosjedalice je da na njoj ima oznaka (ili naljepnica odotraga ili etiketa na presvlaci autosjedalice) gdje pise ECE R44.03  Ovo je standard Ujedinjenih Nacija za autosjedalice, najnoviji koji bi svaka koristena (nova) autosjedalica trebala zadovoljavati.  Ako toga nema, nemoj kupovati.

Ove oznake E# mislim da su oznake autrijskih (drzavnih) standarda za autosjedalice ali moguce je da lupam bezeveze.  U svakom slucaju za europske autosjedalice treba se trazit oznaka ECE R44.03.

Zemlje za koje je ta autosjedalica proizvedena mogu imati i jos svoje neke dodatne standarde pa stoga i neke svoje oznake,

----------


## Nika

Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 Maja 
09:15 emily 
09:30 larmama 
09:45 
10:00 nika
10:15 
10:30 VedranaV 
10:45 Ana, Goran i Petar (11 mjeseci), (nisu sa Foruma) 
11:00 Vrijeska 
11:15 Anica i Maja (mjesec i pol`), nisu sa Foruma 
11:30 
11:45

----------


## Nika

Subota, 10. srpnja 2004. 
09:00 Maja 
09:15 emily 
09:30 larmama 
09:45 
10:00 nika 
10:15 Marijana, Fran (mjesec dana), nisu sa Foruma
10:30 VedranaV 
10:45 Ana, Goran i Petar (11 mjeseci), (nisu sa Foruma) 
11:00 Vrijeska 
11:15 Anica i Maja (mjesec i pol`), nisu sa Foruma 
11:30 
11:45

----------


## †marival

navratim danas ... sa stolicom u autu, ali bez Luke  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zmajić

Mi bi dosli ak ima jos mjesta

Subota, 10. srpnja 2004.
09:00 Maja
09:15 emily
09:30 larmama
09:45
10:00 nika
10:15 Marijana, Fran (mjesec dana), nisu sa Foruma
10:30 VedranaV
10:45 Ana, Goran i Petar (11 mjeseci), (nisu sa Foruma)
11:00 Vrijeska
11:15 Anica i Maja (mjesec i pol`), nisu sa Foruma
11:30 zmajić
11:45

----------


## zmajić

Mi smo bili i dobro da smo bili...sve je bilo krivo postavljeno  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ... puno hvala Rodi, a posebno super instruktorici Ancici koja nas je iako se zurila na avion ipak na brzinu uspijela pregledati i namjestiti sjedalicu  kak treba.

----------


## Ancica

Hvala svima puno na odazivu a koji je bio FENOMENALAN!  nazalost i malo previse fenomenalan jer je bila takva guzva da su neki nazalost odustali  :Sad: 

Ali islo se od negdje pola devet do jedan, bez prestanka, pregledali smo 17  :shock: autosjedalica, svaku u necemu korigirali.

Imamo jos puno posla.  A ovi roditelji koji su dosli, zasluzujete hvalu a posebno na strpljenju danas.  Neki su znam cekali i vise od sat i pol da dodu na red  :Sad:

----------


## Marina

Hvala nasoj vrijednoj i upornoj instruktorici na trudu i nadasve na dobroj volji.  :D   :Smile:  
Ja sam dosla sa svojim muskarcima i Ancica nam je provjerila sjedalice i uputila nas u Velike i male tajne vezane uz ispravno postavljene sjedalice. Darieva sjedalica je bila OK, dok Nicolina je bila malo labava, ali sve u svemu bile su dobre. 
Da Vas izvjestim da smo vec bile na HRT 1 u 14:00 na Vijestima. Sve su snimili i dali izvjestaj o starom zakonu za vezanje djece u sjedalicama i o novom prijedlogu zakona. 
Jos jednom BRAVO ANCICE!

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

DOĐITE U RIJEKU

----------


## Vrijeska

Hvala Ančici i Rodi!

Odista neki detalji uopće ne  pišu u uputstvima (npr. da dijete preraste sjedalicu kada mu je vrh sjedalice u visini ušiji; posebno nigdje ne piše kako ju treba dobro pričvrstiti i utegnuti remen na autu; ili da smije biti mjesta samo za jedan prst između dječjeg remena i ramena (tako znamo da je dijete dobro stegnuto)).

----------


## larmama

Hvala Ančice na trudu i naravno što si nas uputila u sve tajne ispravnog postavljanja sjedalice.  :D Svaka ti čast, trebalo je po toj vrućini to izdržati, u auto iz auta, pa sjedni okreni, pritegni...
Ajde bar si se malo odmorila dok si sjela u našu sjedalicu, a MM ju je pritezao    8) 
Baš mi je žao što nisam gledala Vijesti. Dali će još negdje ići taj prilog ?
Da li je netko imao Peg Perego sjedalicu za bebe do 9 kg ? Onu s postoljem. Na što na njoj treba obratiti pažnju osim ovog što je Vrijeska napisala ?

----------


## Ancica

Peg Perego ( s postoljem) moras po istom principu montirati, jedino sto montiras postolje a ne autosjedalicu (autosjedalicu "kliknes" na mjesto u postolje naknadno i provuces gornji dio pojasa okolo naslona kroz odgovarajuci utor.

A postolje namjestis tako da provuces pojas automobila kroz utore, zasjednes na postolje i ukopcas pojas u kopcu.  Pa onda, dok jos uvijek sjedis/klecis (bolje je klecati) na postolju zategnes pojas dok mislis da ne mozes vise pa onda jos malo  :Smile:  Ako je pojas automobila po onom kliznom principu, kao i kopca pojasa, onda moras s vremena na vrijeme provjeriti da li je postolje jos uvijek dovoljno cvrsto ili se pojas otpustio i na taj nacin razlabavio autosjedalicu.

----------


## larmama

Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## larmama

Zaboravila sam ti napisati Ančice da Lara sad čim sjedne u sjedalicu, kaže teta je dobro namjestila  :D

----------


## Brunda

Mi smo jaaakooo zainteresirani za pregled naše autosjedalice jer ja mislim da je sve to skupa prelabavo namješteno, a pritezala sam koliko god sam mogla jače povuči pojas. Nažalost, propustili smo sve termine jer smo bili na moru. U subotu MM ide sam sa Svenom na more pa bih rado ako ikako možemo prije pregledati autosjedalicu. Ako ne može Ancica da li možemo to obaviti negdje drugdje?

----------

